# How big is MMA in Spain?



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

Does anybody know? Do any of their normal TV channels broadcast the UFC shows?


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

No, I'm Spanish and I can confirm it, to get stuff like kickboxing you need to have Eurosport, but I have never seen MMA broadcasted there.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Wyh do you want to know this? I think MMA is only broadcastet in Uk.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

k1 is on eurosport I think...


----------



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

Im moving out there soon.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

k-1 in eurosport


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

" Wyh do you want to know this? I think MMA is only broadcastet in Uk."


Not related to the spain question,

But us swedes who have basic cable get to see all UFC cards for free.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Chipper said:


> Does anybody know? Do any of their normal TV channels broadcast the UFC shows?


I know it's getting more popular in Spain which is no surprise considering how violent risky sports seem to have a long tradition there.

http://www.mma-spain.com/

I know Boxing and Brazilian Jujitsu are popular in Spain.

As for access to UFC fights if you get satellite you’ll have no problem being able to watch fights.

What city are you moving to?


----------



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

Im moving to a city called Alicante until September. Then I can decide whether to move back to the UK.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Chipper said:


> Im moving to a city called Alicante until September. Then I can decide whether to move back to the UK.


Oh Alicante is near Valencia, where I live, it's a nice city with great beaches, I hope you enjoy your stay. But to get MMA you'll have to download it I'm afraid.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

WAR David Villa!


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

plazzman said:


> WAR David Villa!


War indeed! I just hope he stays in Valencia instead of going to Real Madrid like the rumours suggest.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Real Madrid is a death trap man, anyone who goes there immediatly loses all skills they had. Ever since the big 3 left, Real Madrid has become garbage.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah I think they get all excited about being at the top and instead of training seriously and playing how they used too, they spend night after night partying and then they don't work like they should. The bad thing is that Valencia is in a pretty shitty position now too. Hopefully the new coach (whose name I haven't been able to remember yet, it's freaking strange) will improve the situation.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Unai Emery


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Unai Emery


Yeah, thanks! With that name I thought the guy was from eastern europe or something the first time I heard it lol.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Pyros said:


> Yeah, thanks! With that name I thought the guy was from eastern europe or something the first time I heard it lol.


Basque names are whacked!:confused03:


----------



## MMASPAIN (Nov 6, 2009)

we are going to promote MMA shows in Spain, do you train and fight?


----------

